# Trivia 8/29



## luckytrim (Aug 30, 2018)

trivia 8/29
DID YOU KNOW...
Duncan Hines was a real person. He was a popular restaurant  critic who
also wrote a book of hotel recommendations.

1. Who Said That ??
"Always borrow money from a pessimist. He won't expect it  back."
  a. - Oscar Wilde
  b. - Mark Twain
  c. - Will Rogers
  d. - W.C. Fields
2. In Homer's "Odyssey", who was the wife of Odysseus  ?
3. The year 2013 marks the first time that our year has been  represented by 
four different digits in quite a while. How many years before  2013 was it 
when we wrote four different digits to represent the current  year?
4.
Which TV reality show based celebrity, famous for her shapely  curves, named 
her daughter North?
  a. - Khloe Kardashian
  b. - Kim Kardashian
  c. - Kourtney Kardashian
  d. - None of these
5. Which of these countries is the world's largest producer of  cork?
  a. - Italy
  b. - France
  c. - Spain
  d. - Portugal
6. On a standard 6-sided die, which side is opposite the  5?
7. On the show 'Designing Women' what was the name of their  design firm?
8. Which TV series' last episode was titled, "Goodbye,  Farewell and Amen" ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 2008, U.S. households lost an estimated 12% of their net  worth, equaling
approximately a $6.2 trillion loss.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. -a
2. Penelope
3. - 26 (1987)
4. - b
5. - d
6. - 2
7. Sugarbakers
8. M*A*S*H

CRAP !!
Much worse;
In 2008, U.S. households lost an estimated 18% of their net  worth, equaling
approximately an $11.2 trillion loss. This collapse was the  largest since
the Federal Reserve began tracking household wealth after  WWII.


----------

